# Cowboy wanted to sit broncing horse.



## Mari (30 May 2013)

I have a newly acquired young horse that was 'professionally broken' before I got her.  She has had a full health / saddle fit check & is doing well on lunge in walk & trot & ridden in walk.  BUT  ridden trot is a different matter!  She broncs like a professional & I need to find someone who can ride her through this because I can't.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Flame_ (30 May 2013)

Not a cowboy, lol, but Jonathan Parrott is an absolute legend with horse issues IMO. I'll recommend him.


----------



## Asha (30 May 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Not a cowboy, lol, but Jonathan Parrott is an absolute legend with horse issues IMO. I'll recommend him. 

Click to expand...

Agree with this ^^^ hes very good.


----------



## Tiffany (30 May 2013)

I'd recommend Artur Nicpon at Beaverhall in Staffordshire. He's a small, lightweight, quiet rider who does everything calmly and quietly. See www.beaverhall.co.uk


----------



## quirky (30 May 2013)

David Rimmer at The Banks, Southport. Very quiet rider who although didn't stop my horse broncing, did work out how to minimise it.
Not used Jonathan Parrott myself but I know he will honestly tell you if the horse can't be 'fixed'.


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 May 2013)

It's not a very pretty grey mare by any chance?


----------



## Mari (31 May 2013)

No not pretty grey mare


----------



## Mari (31 May 2013)

Tks everyone will try JP


----------



## Mari (31 May 2013)

Quirky how do I find out more about / contact David Rimmer?  I've tried googling.


----------



## JillA (31 May 2013)

Jenny at Pendle Equestrian has an ardal (dummy rider) if you think it just needs to learn it doesn't dump a rider? She will hire it out but I think she is away just now (maybe back after the weekend, half term will have ended then) if you want to ask her. She is at Barrowford.


----------



## Mari (31 May 2013)

Thanks JillA will ask.


----------



## rachyblue (6 June 2013)

For all that Jon is a lovely guy, mine was backed by him and came home bucking and needed another 6 weeks with someone else to get him through it.

He is very honest though as someone else has already said, and very patient. He is also very tall and has the legs to wrap round the buckers.


----------



## quirky (6 June 2013)

Mari said:



			Quirky how do I find out more about / contact David Rimmer?  I've tried googling.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I have just seen this.
I'll get a number for him and will PM you.


----------



## Foxford (7 June 2013)

rachyblue said:



			For all that Jon is a lovely guy, mine was backed by him and came home bucking and needed another 6 weeks with someone else to get him through it.

He is very honest though as someone else has already said, and very patient. He is also very tall and has the legs to wrap round the buckers.
		
Click to expand...


Ouch - I bet that cost you a small fortune! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mari (7 June 2013)

Thank you everyone.  I have found someone with an Ardal (dummy rider) & have booked a week's worth to assess situation.  Will still need a real rider to sit on horse at some point.  Watch this space!


----------



## JillA (8 June 2013)

Oh good - is that from Jen at Pendle?


----------



## Foxford (8 June 2013)

Great! I know someone that made their own, but it looked so freaky i was scared of it, never mind the poor horse! Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mari (14 June 2013)

No not Jen, couldn't afford her.  We have had 3 sessions with Ardall & horse is now happy to have dummy mounted, attached & worked.  Canter is still a bit fraught but is improving.  I have made a substitute dummy rider to use at home out of a very large soft toy encased in an old body protector wearing an old jumper & jogging bottoms & a home made harness to attach it all to saddle.  The legs are a pair of thermal riding boots weighted in the foot & with rolled up newspaper inside as the legs.  Horse happily wears this in the stable for an hour or 2 at a time.  Will have to try loosing her in arena with this on.  If I knew how to post pictures I'd show you but I'm absolutely hopeless at things like that.


----------



## quirky (14 June 2013)

Glad you have progress


----------



## Foxford (15 June 2013)

Sounds promising - good luck!


----------



## JillA (15 June 2013)

Sounds as though you might have sorted it, excellent.


----------



## MileAMinute (15 June 2013)

Asking on the off chance, but could anybody recommend a small lightweight rider for my 13.3hh? Cheshire area.
He's fine in walk and trot, but broncs when asked to canter. 
Saddle only recently fitted and teeth are up to date.


----------



## quirky (15 June 2013)

Sue Shuttleworth in Lancashire.


----------



## jess05 (16 June 2013)

I had a similar thing with my horse when jumping. I sent her to this man and came back a totally different horse.

www.horsebreakingandschooling.co.uk.


----------



## Mari (22 June 2013)

jess05 link won't work.  
However I have decided to further investigate possible back pain so am looking at thermal imaging - need to find someone who will do this - & then if something needs fixing who best to fix it.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (23 June 2013)

Mileaminute have you tried darcas lever?


----------



## Tiffany (23 June 2013)

Mari said:



			jess05 link won't work.  
However I have decided to further investigate possible back pain so am looking at thermal imaging - need to find someone who will do this - & then if something needs fixing who best to fix it.
		
Click to expand...

For thermal imagaing I can recommend Clare from www.theinnerpicture.com if you haven't already got someone.

Good luck


----------



## jellyshark (23 June 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Asking on the off chance, but could anybody recommend a small lightweight rider for my 13.3hh? Cheshire area.
He's fine in walk and trot, but broncs when asked to canter. 
Saddle only recently fitted and teeth are up to date.
		
Click to expand...

Charlotte Clewlow is small lightwieght and experienced with ponies


----------



## Mari (23 September 2013)

Just thought I'd let you all know my pony is now with a fantastic person who has been so good with her & willing to go down many different roads to help her.  Pony has had pain related issues which contributed to her behaviour but with the right professional (I bought her as 'professionally' broken) help she is overcoming all her issues and is starting to enjoy her work & show just how good she is.  She still has the occasional attitude moment but it doesn't include broncing.  I can't tell you how relieved & delighted I am.  She's such a lovely pony.


----------



## cptrayes (23 September 2013)

Has this horse had back xrays?

A fully qualified physio missed kissing spines in two horses I know last year. And my last dressage judge comment for my own horse was ' he needs a man on him'. He's just had six kissing spines separated.. I would never again try and resolve a bucker without back xrays first.


----------

